# dysfunctional bowel syndrome



## patt (Oct 12, 2002)

Dear Doc or anyone,I have recently been diagnosed with dysfunctional bowel syndrome. I have had some bowel problems all my life (I am now 46), but had a LOT of lower right abdominal pain for the last eight years. I even had a hysterectomy which I probably didn't need because my GYN doc thought an ovarian cyst and other female problems were the source of my pain. They weren't. Finally, after numerous visits and tests which indicated NO problems with my colon or intestines, I found a GI who believed that the pain was real and prescribed Librax which has been very effective at relieving the ab. pain. I feel like I have my life back again. I still have some FMS symptoms but they have also improved. And I still have to be cautious about what I eat but overall, I feel SO much better and I actually rest at night. Finally, my question: What is the difference betweeen IBS and dysfunctional bowel syndrome? The GI doc said they were similar but not exactly the same. I was so happy to be relatively pain free that I didn't ask him to clarify this diagnosis. I was just happy that my pain had a name. Can anyone help me understand the difference between the two conditions? Thanks, Patt


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 1998)

Patt-Functional bowel syndromes are a group of digestive disorders characterized by abnormal gut function and often pain or discomfort. They occur in the absence of structural or biochemical abnormalities (nobody can "find" anything wrong). Various conditions exist under this heading and they're defined by their clinical features. IBS is one of these functional disorders.Glad you're feeling better!


----------

